# [HOWTO] CUPS / Canon pixma IP3000

## anigel

Bonjour,

Ayant eu toutes les peines du monde à trouver des infos claires, concises, et bien documentées sur ce sujet, je me colle à la rédaction d'un (tout petit) document expliquant comment faire fonctionner cette génération d'imprimante sous Linux. Je ne dispose que du modèle IP3000, mais la démarche doit être identique pour les autres modèles de la gamme, moyennant le choix du bon fichier chez Canon.

Canon ne supporte pas officiellement Linux (et ça se voit dès qu'on cherche à faire marcher un nouveau modèle   :Mad:  ). Donc ce qui suit est sujet à caution. Tout ce que je peux vous dire : chez moi, ça marche.

Commençons par récupérer les fichiers kivonbien sur le site ftp de canon.

Pour la Pixma IP3000, il s'agit de bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm et de bjfilter-pixusip3100-2.50-2.i386.rpm. Le premier contient le "filtre" commun à la majorité des imprimantes Canon, et le second, les paramètres propres au modèle d'imprimante (c'est donc celui-là qui sera différend pour un autre modèle d'imprimante).

Ensuite, il faut les transformer en archives tar.gz avec l'outil rpm2targz (emerge rpm2targz si vous ne l'avez pas encore) :

```
rpm2targz bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm

rpm2targz bjfilter-pixusip3100-2.50-2.i386.rpm
```

Puis on installe les fichiers proprements dits :

```
tar xzvf bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz -C /

tar xzvf bjfilter-pixusip3100-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz -C /
```

Et pour terminer, le détail qui tue : une petite modif à faire au niveau de la libpng, sans laquelle le filtre BJ ne fonctionne pas :

```
cd /usr/lib

ln -s libpng.so libpng.so.2
```

Redémarrez cups, déclarez votre imprimante, et si tout va bien vous pouvez imprimer. Il manque le support du recto-verso, et quelques autres raffinements, mais pour l'usage que j'en ai, cette config est suffisante. N'hésitez pas à améliorer tout ça  :Wink:  !

EDIT : entre le moment où j'ai vaincu mon imprimante, celui où j'ai rédigé ce document, et celui où je l'ai posté, il s'est écoulé plusieurs semaines (merci vserver-sources  :Wink:  ). Entre-temps un document plus complet est apparu, en anglais. N'hésitez pas à le consulter.

----------

## Lloeki

Il existe une ebuild fort sympathique inspirée par le HOWTO - Canon Pixma (le même que cité plus haut) pour ~x86 et ~amd64, de ColinK.

Testé avec ma pixma ip4000R (~pixus ip4100, les noms diffèrent selon les pays) en wifi (mode socket, port 9100). le flag bjtools n'a pas fonctionné pour moi.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448354.html

en voici une traduction/adaptation rapide:

prérequis: overlay portage

Placer l'ebuild bjfilter et le patch canonpixma4100.ppd dans un overlay

Lancer ebuild $PORTAGE_OVERLAY/net-print/bjfilter/bjfilter-2.50.ebuild digest

Démasquer le package (/etc/portage/package.keywords)

Activer les bons useflag (/etc/portage/package.use)

Lancer emerge -av bjfilter

Liste des use-flags  (description/imprimantes compatibles):

- amd64 (32bit-workaround on amd64 - ne supporte pas encore le useflag bjtools)

- bjtools (additional monitoring and maintenance software)

- pixusip3100 (i560/850 ip3000 mp700/730)

- pixusip4100 (i860/865 ip4000/5000 mp750/760/770/780/790)

- pixusip8600 (?)

- pixmaip1000 (i250/320/350)

- pixmaip1500 (i450/455/470d/475 ip2000 mp360/370/390)

Les imprimantes entre parenthèses sont supposées compatibles car ayant la même tête d'impression. Cela peut s'avérer juste ou faux. Prenez le comme une recommandation. Rapportez vos tests/échecs à l'auteur de l'ebuild.

les ebuilds bjfilter et cnijfilter sont indépendantes, pas besoin d'installer les 2. 

l'ebuild cnijfilter supporte les imprimantes canon ip1600/2200/4200/6600d/6600pd/7500 mp150/170/450/500 et peut être plus.

Télécharger les ebuilds sur bugs.gentoo.org:

x86 et amd64: net-print/bjfilter

x86 et amd64: net-print/cnijfilter

amd64 seulement: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps

voilà, libéré de TurboPrint.

----------

